# Last Night's Steak



## john a (Nov 22, 2006)

Picked up a Choice Rib Eye from the local butchershop.









Whipped up an Olive Oil, Kosher Salt - Garlic Salt - Ground Black Pepper Mixture.








Applied to Steak, let sit at room temp for 45 minutes








Hit the Weber Gasser








Looking good








Needs a little time to rest with some Garlic Butter








A side salad








Time to eat


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 22, 2006)

You're allowed to post more pictures whenever you want to!!! 8)  8)   Great job on the beef-o-lah!!


----------



## Finney (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh man that looked good.   
Wish I had one of those big o'l ribeyes right now.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 22, 2006)

Whew that do sound and look tempting.  Now the only thing you missed was the anchovies. I'm thinking maybe they should be combined with the garlic butter. That should do it. 

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 22, 2006)

WOW!!  Great looking grub!!!!  Wish I had that right NOW!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 22, 2006)

Looks like a perfectly cooked steak!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 22, 2006)

Now Cappy..me and you has both seen cows which is hurt worse than that to get well.  Them is called raw..er I mean rare. Now I just take the warm pink streak down the middle.  We was skerred of worms at my house ya know? We didnt eat much raw meat. 

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 22, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Now Cappy..me and you has both seen cows which is hurt worse than that to get well.  Them is called raw..er I mean rare. Now I just take the warm pink streak down the middle.  We was skerred of worms at my house ya know? We didnt eat much raw meat.
> 
> bigwheel



That my friend is exactly what Cappy said, a "Perfectly Cooked" steak!  I'm learning more and more about you Wheelie.  You like your turkey and your steaks dry, I'd be willing to bet $1M how you like your martini's!


----------



## Finney (Nov 22, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't go bringing martini's into this. :?


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 22, 2006)

That is a fine looking steak!!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 22, 2006)

Errr no...I aint a fan of dry barnyard avains..but I is an admirer of them which is fully cooked.  I remember well the grand prize winner which was booted for bloody joints at Traders Village one year. Laura Blount had used it to form a big letter "L" on her shirt...the L stand for loser which got turned into mosaic by all them tickets which come from the turn in trays of them who had turned in raw chicken.  Now if you like em with bloody joints thats just fine with me..just wouldnt try it for comp.  Now back to martinis. I is an exspurt of course.  Fact I learnt all about em from an old yankee from Iowa named Buzz Roberts.  He always keep a half gallon of vodky in the icechest when we was out fishing. He say you want a martini? I would say sure. He would pull out the vodky and we take a big slug.  Few times I didnt know whether we was gonna find the shore or not.  He would start singing Eyetalian Opera songs and get all the dawgs barking on the shoreline. This be after dark of course on Lake Bridgeport. That be down in Wise County. Very beautiful town of Runaway Bay.  Got a golf course for the yups etc. 

bigwheel


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 22, 2006)

Dude, that is a great job on that hunk of cow.  LOVE the pics.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't drink martinis, but the amount of beer I drink ought
to kill worms, parasites, small birds and the bird flu.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 22, 2006)

GREAT STEAK!


----------



## Griff (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm with the majority on this one -- I think the steak looks great.

BTW, It's just my opinion but I think martinis should always be gin and never vodka.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Nov 22, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> I'm with the majority on this one -- I think the steak looks great.
> 
> BTW, It's just my opinion but I think *martinis should always be gin and never vodka.*
> 
> Griff



FINALLY!!!!!!  Somebody I don't have to argue with about martinis. [smilie=a_happyme.gif]


And I just keep coming back to this topic to look at that steak.  I need one soon. [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]


----------

